# switching from the bit to a hackamore



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

So I have recently transitioned from English to Western and I want to also transition to hackamores. I know they can be just as damaging as bits can be so I would like to get opinions from people who use hackamores, the pros and cons, and any experiences from transitioning from bits to hackamores. I want to get a mechanical hackamore if that helps any


----------



## ilovemyhorsey (Mar 19, 2012)

this is not really a comment but it is a question. 
is a hackamore pretty much the same as riding with a halter?
love to no if its true or not


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't transitioned from a bit to a hackamore, because my horse has always been bitless, but I would suggest that you get a hackamore with shorter shanks - an English hacackamore. Or an LG bridle, which can be used both as a hackamore and as a sidepull. Also, I prefer softer and wider nosebands, not narrow and stiff. The harder the noseband is and the longer the shanks, the more damage can be done if the hackamore is used improperly.

Also, I suggest you search the Tack section of the forums, it has a great thread about various types of hackamores.

ilovemyhorsey - no, it is not. The hackamore has a leverage function and it can be more harsh than any halter (ok, some rope halters can be rough, too) , so it has to be used with feel and knowledge. Also, some horses prefer hackamores to halters, because they can be used for more precise cues.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm looking at this one
Korsteel Hackamore and Hackamores | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I switched my old man to a hackamore. He came to me with a Tom Thumb bit and it wasn't working(nor did I like it but let's not get into that) we tried a few other bits and nothing seemed to work. We finally tried a mechanical hack with longish shanks and he was better but still wasn't quite there. We finally found the hack we use now. It's called a Beetle Hackamore. He loves it! I tried to put a full cheek in his mouth after using the hack and he was like "Umm mom get this out of my mouth and put my hack back on!" The shanks are very short and honestly, for me, I don't have to do much work. Phantom responds so well to it that all I have to do is touch the rein and he'll go in that direction. 

here's the hack we use. Also I wrap fleece over the rawhide to make it a bit softer.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I switched my old man to a hackamore. He came to me with a Tom Thumb bit and it wasn't working(nor did I like it but let's not get into that) we tried a few other bits and nothing seemed to work. We finally tried a mechanical hack with longish shanks and he was better but still wasn't quite there. We finally found the hack we use now. It's called a Beetle Hackamore. He loves it! I tried to put a full cheek in his mouth after using the hack and he was like "Umm mom get this out of my mouth and put my hack back on!" The shanks are very short and honestly, for me, I don't have to do much work. Phantom responds so well to it that all I have to do is touch the rein and he'll go in that direction.
> 
> here's the hack we use. Also I wrap fleece over the rawhide to make it a bit softer.


We use this hackamore for trail riding and gaming on one of our horses that prefers no bit. It works very well for him. We have wrapped the noseband in a thick layer of vetwrap to cushion it.
Its called a 'beetle hackamore' and Reinsman makes one.


----------



## LoveMyAppyx0o (Mar 9, 2012)

i switched to a hackamore this year and my horse LOVES it ! he has lost so many of his bad vices that he had with the bit. i have a simple soft cushy one, and he stops on a dime as well as backs up almost as fast as he walks. and i feel good knowing his mouth isnt being irritated , hes definitely more happy being ridden. (im not against bits but i feel i only need to use them in rare occasions) 

this is what i use: Hackamore Bit - Bits & Pieces - Shop Online - Alpine Saddlery - The Pet Place


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I switched from a bit and use the same hackamore that Lovemyappy rides in. My mare does well with it.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmmmm maybe I will have to give that one a try. Thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

I barrel race and i was using a snaffle bit on my horse and she didnt listen very well with it so now i use a hackamore and she is much much better to ride now


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Before you hop on, ask your horse to bend and turn on the ground leading with the hackamore- and halt! Just pull on the rein to get him/her to turn their head, you dont wand to hop on with to steering!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Before you hop on, ask your horse to bend and turn on the ground leading with the hackamore- and halt! Just pull on the rein to get him/her to turn their head, you dont wand to hop on with to steering!


Hahaha thanks for the info.! That was my plan


----------

